# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Backstage photos - NAC Mr Hellas 16.5.2105

## Polyneikos

Ανεβάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες backstage από τους αγώνες της NAC , με μέλη και φίλους του φόρουμ

----------

